# what to do?



## 91max86 (Apr 30, 2006)

i am going to buy a maxima on monday. im not sure what year it is yet but im pretty sure its a 91. i am buying it from this guy who is the owner of a tranny shop. i know him personally. he says that the car is in good running order. it is an automatic with 138,970 miles on it. it has very minor rust on the rear fender by the tire but im not worried about that. it also has a cracked windshield. it has a moonroof, a bose sound system in it and the interior is mint as is the exterior (accept for therust spot). i will be paying $750 for the car. my question is what precautions should i take upon the purchase of this vehicle (accept the windshield because that is obvious) and if possible the cost? i am new to this forum thing so please excuse me if this is a common question. thank you.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Drive it and maintain it.
you're probably overdue on a timing belt so get it done ASAP unless you have proof of it recently being replaced


----------



## 91max86 (Apr 30, 2006)

*thanx*

thanx for the reply. also if anyone knows how can i tell what kind of maxima it is? thanx again.


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Gxe is keypad on the doors and chrome around the windows
One tail pipe, unless its been changed mines still factory from 94 tho, case is getting bad tho, velour seats, rims with u shaped cut outs if not changed out by now, black gauges" can be swapped as easily as plug and play with se white faced tho" the older Gxe could have had a digital dash and a HUD for the windshield also. Some of the Gxe's was sold with a SE package per say so they had a spoiler and fog lamps from factory, but the chrome and such still around windows and keyless coders still in the door handles all Gxe's has the vg30e motor something like 160hp "red valve covers and timing belt" all Gxe had front disk rear drum unless some one has swapped them out

SE no keypad on the doors blacked out trim, rear spoiler, fog lights if they haven’t been knocked off yet, saw blade patterned rims unless they have been changed, I think that the se also had a tweed seat and door fabric, white faced gauges "these can swapped onto a Gxe easily tho" Black grills in some of the se's if not all of them, two tail pipes from the muffin unless its been changed, the 92-94 se had a DOHC 3.0v6 and made 190hp and 190Tq, No read valve covers and a timing chain on this one also, The older 89-91 SE had the VG30 160hp motor with red valve covers. Oh yeah 4 wheel disk brakes were on all 89-94 Se’s

I know there is more like better handling for the SE of course as it was the sporty one and the Gxe was the lux model

Donnie


----------

